# Benefiber



## nogo

OK, my newest attempt at relief is Benefiber. My GI nurse gave me a sample and for the last three days it seems to have helped...too much! I dissolved about a tsp in my coffee and also drank my prune juice with pulp. I had a BM each day, but the gurggling after-effects are pretty uncomfortable as is the bloating. I tried taking about 1/2 tsp in my coffee this morning and I went to the BR, but I still have hyperactive bowel issues. Worse, I have been nauseated each morning after taking the Bene.!!! OK, is it just me or does anyone else experience nausea with Benefiber? I mean, if it works, I really, really want to take it but having nausea vs constipation is like trading the devil for a witch. Anyone have any suggestions to ward of the nausea with Benefiber? Has anyone else had this same result (nausea, but results with the fiber)?? I really want this stuff to be the answer, but the nausea trade off is a bit harsh.


----------



## 17015

To me it sounds like side effects from the prune juice because benefiber is pretty gentle I think. Benefiber takes a tablespoon for one serving (3grams of fiber) so a teaspoon would be only 1 gram of fiber. Coming from someone with IBS-C, 1 gram is barely anything, I take 5 grams at least just with my morning coffee (1 tsp of Fibersure = 5 grams Fiber). All this is just my opinion!


----------



## nogo

ginabfly, I don't think it could be the prune juice because I have been using that every morning for two years. The only new thing I have added lately is the Benefiber. I agree with you that I am taking a tiny amount, so I can't figure out why it would nauseate me unless there is something in it that I can't handle. Maybe the juice and the benefiber together are a bad combo. I don't know. So frustrating.


----------



## 20010

I use Benefiber all the time. It is not a bulk laxative but rather guar gum and it sort of coats the colon and things slide out (hows that for a mental image..LOL.)I have never had nausea in the few years I have been taking it. I take mine with just water. But heck...we are all different. I can't stomach certain foods while others can. FYI- Something else I have notice for me. If I take guar gum based fiber and the next day add a bulk fiber to it...oh man do I get gas pain in my back, sides, etc for a few days. Thus...I never do that anymore.Feel better.


----------



## janetmtt

The Benefibre you get in the UK doesn't have guar gum in it so does anyone know if this works as well as the old kind?


----------



## 20010

Out of curiosity, what is in the Benefibre in the UK?I know the new Benefiber tablets here in the US are not guar gum...it is just the powder I believe.


----------



## janetmtt

Hi MadmanOn the back of the packet it says wheat dextrin (100%) and gluten free. So would wheat dextrin work the same.


----------



## 20010

Those are the same ingredients in the capsule form of Benefiber sold here in the states. That formula tends to give me gas..so I only use the powder in juice or water.


----------



## Lee

Nestle was taken over by Novartis (or something along those lines) and so Novartis then changed the ingredient of Benefibre. If you google Benefibre you get all the information by Novartis. Click on FAQ.It is now being made from Inulin ( from the chicory root). I'm sure on previous occasions, recently, when I was looking at this site, it talked about the new ingredient being wheat dextrin. Now they seem to have changed it again and it refers to Inulin. So I am confused.Apparently the formula was changed so you could get more fibre per gram.Inulin is forbidden for me because I suffer from fructose intolerance and it would cause EXTREME bloating and pain. So now I have to find another product. Inulin is made from the chicory root, as is endive, radiccio lettuce and the drink called CARO.I am in Australia and I have bought all the old guar gum bottles I could find (only three), but I notice the new formula is everywhere now. So I am in trouble.With the old formla (guar gum) I have never suffered from nausea, though I do get some bloating and I get the rumbling tummy. I take one flat tsp morning and night, in water but after a meal. My Gastroenterologist wanted me to only take half a tsp morning and night. I tried this and my bloating improved but it wasn't enough fibre.I suspect the new formula will appear in the USA too.


----------



## 20010

Dang. Guess I better go out an buy as much as I can.Wonder why they changed it$


----------



## Fanny Hurtsalot

Hi NogoLove the name! I have been a nogo all my life and have started taking benfibre several months ago. I have great results with it and take a tsp. in a cup of tea about 8pm It works faithfully every morning after my breakfast. I have had slight nausea but never made the connection! Maybe it is the benefibre! I have nicknamed it my colon cocaine.I usually post on fistula friends and am new to that as well. Having been cronically consipated my whole life I thought that's just the way I am. But since finding this site am wondering if this is a form of IBS? Can anyone give me info. For years I had to strain to have BM and never felt as if it was complete. Had hemrroids since I was twenty, had ligation on 4 twenty years ago and have since then had abcesses and now a fistula. Getting old is a Bummer!


----------



## Plugged in Canada

hi there I see your in ontario how much benifiber do you take and how long does it take to work i am so plugged i can't get going, i am desperate can anyone help I have one zelnorm left can't believe they took it off the market


----------



## Fanny Hurtsalot

Hi Plugged in OI take a heaping teaspoon full once each evening for maintence and it works for me but if you're seriously plugged I would suggest a senekot laxative with stool softener. Taken at bed time it will get you going the next morning with little cramping. Good Luck!


----------

